# Unbelievable Loss of Benjamin at less than 8 yrs old



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

I just lost the most amazing dog. He was so special even to all of the vets treating him lately. The specialist that he spent 4 days with told us how lucky we were.


He was being treated for Aspergillus sinus fungus infection which was diagnosed after he was sneezing and lethargic. He had a CT and rhinoscopy and the vet tried to remove most fungus during that procedure then put him on Vericonazole, Yunnan and we later added Standard Process Hepatic Support and 4 Life Transfer Factory Supplements.


He had a really bad bleed and had to be rushed to ER 2 weeks back but has had a great two weeks and was on the meds and happy as could be.
We sent his younger brother to boarding and he had us all to himself to heal.


We went to the vet Saturday morning to get a blood pull for the medication to check his counts, not back yet. But clinically was looking like a rock star. Doc said the two week point was a big marker for healing.


Saturday night lots of cuddles eating well and off to bed. I went down at 5:30 am to give him his meds and he looked fine until he did not jump up and I realized he was not responding. Then I saw wet on the floor he had peed. Then I realized oh my god he has stopped breathing..........


Ran upstairs to get hubby. My poor special boy was gone.


Not sure what happened, heart, stroke, seizer..


It was expected if he was going to die from the fungus that it would be a slow decline of it coming back. Not so.


My issue is the last two weeks sitting under trees or on the floor stroking his fur was therapy to me not just him.
So I am at a loss of what to do when your therapy dog dies:-(
The most gentle dog on earth.


I have never lost a dog this young. I know it happens but I keep seeing 14, 15 years etc...for dogs that have passed.


We are all organic he was intact we feed home cooked or high quality.... I am at a loss for what went wrong.


I know that I should cherish the last 2 weeks that I had and I do. I took the extra time, took pictures because I was scared.


I am just in shock. I should have had twice the time with him.


He lost his older brother 2 yrs back too young as well just short of 10 in his sleep also. Benjamin was really depressed so we got him a puppy 8 months later.....the puppy grew up to bully him adding even more stress ugg.. then we had a baby 10 months ago and he got less attention. Maybe all the stress weakened his immune system. We were trying to help him with the puppy but got matched with a hell on wheels puppy that was supposed to be a clam therapy dog so for those of you who feel that your cuddly dog needs a companion it may make things worse.


I am just so sad and feel like I shortened my best buddies life:-(


Really most gentle cuddly best temperament dog from day one RIP Benjamin.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about Benjamin. He sounds like a wonderful dog with a family whom adored him. Please don't blame yourself for his loss.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

First off very sorry to hear about Benjamin. I know how hard it is to lose a very special dog at a young age. I lost my boy Axl almost a year ago @ 8.5. I felt like he and I were both cheated. I also know about the feelings of guilt. 

You have my sincerest condolences.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. May Benjamin be running free and whole at the rainbow bridge. Guilt is part of the grieving process. Those feelings are natural. Life is full of little bumps in the road, I believe that Benjamin was so happy to be loved and cared for by his special people that all those things you list really didn't matter much. Cherish your memories. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. The questions and doubts and second guessing are all a part of the normal grieving process and you will probably cycle through them several times. There, unfortunately, is no easy way to cope with the loss of a loved one, and so very many of the wonderful people on this forum have sought solace and answers due to their own tragedies.
It is precisely because of the joy they bring to our lives, and their unique totally loving nature that makes their loss at any age unacceptable. I find myself tearing up all too often when reading of your loss and others. I pray you will find healing and comfort and that someday soon the memories of the joy you shared will not be shaded with sorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Benjamin.
Be kind to yourself, although it's natural to do, try not to second guess any decisions you made. 

I pray you will find peace in the days to come and your heart will heal. It's a long journey. 

Godspeed Benjamin


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Benjamin, I lost my boy nearly two years ago. Although he was 15 all sorts of thoughts went through my head and still do sometimes. It will get better, it's just different adjusting to life without them. In time the will the good times will outweigh the bad, take care of yourself, you are amongst friends.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you Alfadude I followed your story with Axl. He passed just after we lost Riley short of 10 which was absolutely devastating. 
My relationship with Benjamin was similar to yours with Axl but my dogs are opposite in personality Benjamin is like Puffy a total cuddle bug and Cooper my surviving 1.5 year old is like Axl very high energy athletic. Though Benjamin was super smart and Cooper probably not as much, people call him a big goof ball. Benajamin's temperament was the same from day one he never had a juvenile stage. 

How are things going with you and Puffy? How did you manage forming that bond after loosing Axl?

Cooper has always been a bully. I put him in boarding (which is a very nice open play camp which he loves) the last two weeks of Benjamin's life to give Benjamin a better chance of recovery which was good because I could give my full attention to Benjamin and that time alone is really helping me now. I just sat for hours petting him and he loved it. It gave me time to make up all the time I missed with him having the baby and Cooper.

Cooper is confused and grieving too he has always had Benjamin.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Benjamin*

I am so very sorry about Benjamin!! You can tell how much you loved him.
I'm sure you did nothing that caused him any harm. 
Sure that my Smooch and Snobear will frolic with him at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Benjamin will surely be missed.


----------

